# Oil issues



## jimmythefish (Jan 17, 2007)

So I was raod tripping in the '07 GTI this past week. Highway driving, nothing out of the ordinary. Noticed that the oil on the dipstick was low - almost at the bottom of the dipstick. Next fuel fill I couldn't get any on the dipstick, and the filling station only had regular grade pennzoil. So, I bought a litre of it (after much consternation) and added it to the engine figuring that a litre wouldn't be far off moving me from the bottom of the dipstick to the top.
In hindsight I should have added half that amount, but after a long day in the car there were some short tempers involved. Next fuel fill it's right at the top of the dipstick. So now, I'm wondering if I overfilled the oil and did some damage. It's running just fine and no sign of overheating or loss of power or anything. I'm doing an oil change as soon as possible, of course.
Could I have done any damage?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil issues (jimmythefish)*

Damage? Probably not in the short haul. That said, YOU NEED TO GET THAT OIL OUT OF THERE RIGHT NOW!
The oil that you put in doesn't even remotely meet the VW oil requirements for your 2.0T, and if left in, even for a relatively short period of time, could cause significant issues with your engine (including but not limited to, sludge formation, turbine bearing failure due to oil coking, and high oil consumption).


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Oil issues (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_Damage? Probably not in the short haul. That said, YOU NEED TO GET THAT OIL OUT OF THERE RIGHT NOW!
The oil that you put in doesn't even remotely meet the VW oil requirements for your 2.0T, and if left in, even for a relatively short period of time, could cause significant issues with your engine (including but not limited to, sludge formation, turbine bearing failure due to oil coking, and high oil consumption).

Agree, but the bigger question is why is he consuming oil in the first place. This is a fairly new car. My cars with 60k and the other with 80k don't burn a drop.


----------



## jimmythefish (Jan 17, 2007)

I went to a fairly close oil change place today (happened to be Pennzoil) and got their 505.01 Platinum oil and a new filter on. I'm going to watch the oil level very carefully - I agree that it shouldn't be losing oil.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (jimmythefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmythefish* »_I went to a fairly close oil change place today (happened to be Pennzoil) and got their 505.01 Platinum oil and a new filter on. I'm going to watch the oil level very carefully - I agree that it shouldn't be losing oil. 

Maybe I missed it, however, as far as I can tell, Pennzoil doesn't sell any VW 505.01 certified oils. In fact, they've even removed claims from their web site that state that their Pennzoil Platinum meets the far less stringent 502.00 specification. Said another way, as things stand right now, you couldn't pay me to put any Pennzoil product in a late model VW.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Oil issues (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_
Agree, but the bigger question is why is he consuming oil in the first place. This is a fairly new car. 

Regardless of age, the 2.0T is a well known burner, nothing out of the ordinary unless its consuming more than a few quarts per 5k miles. Many people are coming to the conclusion its due to the poor design of the PCV system.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Oil issues (bcze1)*

A better question is, why do people go to "General Oil Change" places and have Johnny Meatball work on their cars!??!?!?


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Oil issues (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_
Agree, but the bigger question is why is he consuming oil in the first place. This is a fairly new car. My cars with 60k and the other with 80k don't burn a drop.

Most 2.0T engines are consuming oil







I have to add about quart every 3,000mi or so. (check more often, add in smaller increments.)


----------



## steelerfan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Maybe I missed it, however, as far as I can tell, Pennzoil doesn't sell any VW 505.01 certified oils. In fact, they've even removed claims from their web site that state that their Pennzoil Platinum meets the far less stringent 502.00 specification. Said another way, as things stand right now, you couldn't pay me to put any Pennzoil product in a late model VW.

Quote from the Pennzoil site:
"Different grades designed to meet or exceed the toughest
automobile manufacturers’ specifications and approvals
including GM 4718M, Honda/Acura HTO-06, MB Approval 229.5,
MB Approval 229.51, VW 505.01, Porsche, and BMW LL-01."
Since I have owned my B6 I have used Mobil 1 0W-40, German Castrol 0W-30, Amsoil Euro 5W-40, and Pennzoil Platinum Euro 5W-40. Noticed that the engine is noticeably quieter on the Pennzoil. And it is the first time I haven't had to add oil after a couple thousand miles. Don't know if it is the oil or the engine finally starting to break in though.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (steelerfan)*

Could you please provide the link to that quote, I've searched the Pennzoil web site from top to bottom and have been unable to find any references to any VW oil specs. I know they used to post them, however, of late, all of the previous datasheets for their Euro oils seem to have gone missing.


----------



## jimmythefish (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Oil issues (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_A better question is, why do people go to "General Oil Change" places and have Johnny Meatball work on their cars!??!?!?









Because it's quick and convenient and I've never had a problem with them in the 15 years I've owned a car. I'm sorry if it's not good enough for you. What would you have done on the week of your honeymoon when you have absolutely nothing better to do and lots of time on your hands?


----------



## jimmythefish (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (shipo)*

http://www.pennzoil.com/products.html
_Different grades designed to meet or exceed the toughest 
automobile manufacturers’ specifications and approvals 
including GM 4718M, Honda/Acura HTO-06, MB Approval 229.5,
MB Approval 229.51, VW 505.01, Porsche, and BMW LL-01. 
(Specifications met vary by viscosity grade. Check product label.)_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (jimmythefish)*

Thanks, I looked at that page just a week ago or so and the VW 505.01 reference wasn't there. Good to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

